# Gold Skyline GTR R34



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

my buddys car.


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

da*Nit!!!! 
It never works for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

s?*t


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Hosted it for ya... 

How come it's on the Top Secret site?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*BS*

Uh-oh another waste of time BS artist.............

Guy


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

EH ???????? 

your buddys car is it ? didnt know you were buddys with TOP SECRETS head man . 
thats his R34 demo car youve posted there    

dont believe me ???? 

heres the same car from another angle ( PIC CURTESY OF MARIO )


----------



## Thorin (Nov 18, 2002)

I think Skyline_R34 is probably just a kid, but lets not start hurling abuse.

Besides, this isn't the first time anyone's posted photos of cars in the Members Gallery that don't belong to them.

It's still a very nice car.


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Also found it rather odd the car was on the TS website  Still, he could be friends with the boss man


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

*BS*

All the US Forums are full of kids claiming to own the best Jap Tuners cars and listing their mods with parts that aren't even made for GTRs eg AMG gearboxes and Mugen Exhausts etc - it's sad but quite funny......

Just so long as they realise they can't BS here, 'cos we own the real cars and know who owns what......

Guy


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah, seen that on quite a lot of forums here in BE and NL too... 
always a mate, never themselves


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: BS*



Guy said:


> *Just so long as they realise they can't BS here, 'cos we own the real cars and know who owns what......
> 
> Guy *


EXACTLY my thoughts such a tight knit community even worldwide :smokin: 

just glad to be apart of it  

Dean


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

*Another Faker*

Yup, on mobile.de there's another faker:

Click here for the link, if it works 



> vollständig neue Karosserie, Bi-Turbo mit (echten) 3.2 bar Ladedruck Schub von 549 auf 975 PS, v/max 341 Km/h (mehr möglich, aber nicht ratsam), von 0 auf 100 in 2,9 sec.(mit Weichgummi-Slics), Verbrauch von 10,3 bis zu 51,5 l SuperPlus (bei Vollturbo)


Translation:
Completely new body, bi-turbo with (real) 3.2Bar boost, from 549 to 975 HP, top speed 341km/h (more possible but not advisable), 0-100km/h in 2.9sec (with soft slicks), fuel consumption from 10.3 to 51.5 Litres/100km Optimax (with full turbo)

Funny thing is, the car is claimed to be of german owner, however i happen to have seen the car before...

On the Stoptech website... It has a 4-wheel brake kit by that company, and the same (!!) though larger pictures are on that site, where you can clearly see the US license plate...

http://www.stoptech.com/productphotos/index.shtml

***BUSTED*** :smokin:


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

wasnt somebody selling your old car Guy except with about 1300bhp?


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

paul said:


> *wasnt somebody selling your old car Guy except with about 1300bhp?  *


Wasn't that the Sumo Power car?  on some German site (or something).

I agree with Guy though, kids in USA post loadsa crap of how they own GT-Rs with mods that don't even exist (or say I've got 1000bhp of "nos", quad turbos, 21" alloys etc). How gay..... they should be shot dead.

That is why I have joined UK forums - MLR, Scoobynet, Mkivsupra.net and none other than gtr.co.uk  :smokin:


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

LOL Its not gtr32 is it...


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh, and R34 GT-R Skylines aren't available in USA or Canada (haha) unless you spend an arm and a leg importing it to the respective country and making it street legal to the country's regs, paying for crash testing etc.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

The R34 on stoptechs website is Craig Leibermans car before it got sprayed silver and went to the gaybar for neons and stickers to star in 2Fast2Furious.

Oh and Peter has(or had) the wheels from it on his car.

J.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

paul said:


> *wasnt somebody selling your old car Guy except with about 1300bhp?  *


No, was mine.
Sent them an email asking them what they were playing at.
Got no reply though!

Cem


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

Thought i saw your license plate there... I posted seeing that ad here in some thread by the way  as i did this one 

"find the fake skyline ads" LOL


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

blade,

your slagging of the whole 2f2f thing, but you didn't approve when I did?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Incorrect.

I thought that people attacking Craig for his car in the movie was both wrong and misguided.

I also pointed out that movies seldom bare any relation to the real world, whether that is a good thing or not is up to the individual.

And as for above I have never said that I liked neons.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Here is a copy of your subsequently edited first post on this forum, in case you feel I am misrepresenting you.



LSR said:


> *Craig, you really suck for ricing out a lot of perfect cars, you talk about 10 second cars but they do the 1/4 mile in, wait for it, 15 seconds! WTF! Your a fool.
> 
> And I am not a little 10 year old kid who types in capitals and doesn't structure their concepts accurately. And I DO NOT care if I am bringing an old topic back (I know I just typed in capitals).
> 
> ...


I dont think "Craig went to the gaybar for neons and stickers" is quite "slagging off the WHOLE 2F2F thing" now is it.

BTW I think you are now a more positive force than when you first came here, and I am not trying to "have a go" mate.

Regards,

James.


----------



## ColinR (Feb 2, 2003)

LSR said:


> *Oh, and R34 GT-R Skylines aren't available in USA or Canada (haha) unless you spend an arm and a leg importing it to the respective country and making it street legal to the country's regs, paying for crash testing etc. *



In the US there is Motorex(www.motorex.net) and in canada there are a few ways.. *evil grin*


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

*NP Blade*

Just a few things:

I've realised you don't like neons from your recent posts and dismissal towards them. Like on the wishlist thread, you say neons, but then "yeah right!" or something to that effect.

I actually liked Craig's R34 GT-R when it was black with no neons, stickers etc, before it got the "Gaybar" treatment  - it was black, blue xenon lights, nice rear spoiler - damn aggressive.

Thanks for the compliment  

Do you know that lieberman in German means man lover?


----------



## SimonSays (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: NP Blade*



LSR said:


> *Do you know that lieberman in German means man lover?    *


Actually it means "nice man"


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Actually I think you'll find "Lieberman" translates into "Lionel Blair" !!

mwuuaaahhhhhhahahahhahaha


----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

i meant i liked his car so i called him my buddy cause he has a sweet car. :smokin: he is my buddy cause I love his car!!!!!


----------



## mattb (Feb 12, 2002)

bullshit


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

mattb said:


> *bullshit *


indeed


----------



## phatty (May 18, 2002)

Skyline_R34 said:


> *Cameron Diaz is My Girlfriend, Heres a picture:.. *





Skyline_R34 said:


> *i meant i liked her tits so i called her my girlfriend cause she has sweet tits. :smokin: she is my girlfriend cause I love her tits!!!!! *



okay m8 :smokin:


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

LOL @ Phil


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

That car is sweet. It is in the Teckademics destroy DVD, when they went to Japan to TOP SECRET


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Phil you could of at least posted a pic of Cameron after doing that


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Sod Cameron.......

Just post a pic of her t1ts !!!!!!!!!

      

PS to the 13year old gimp...........next time you want to make a twat of yourself, stick to automotive forums, or some of the other crap magnets. [email protected] !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Your a member of AutomotiveForums, bladerider?  

I think cem/blowdog and paul are too, as well as me  

I prefer the UK car clubs though


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Yes ,

but I hardly ever post there, especially as my first post was basically slaying them all and pointing out what a bunch of nobrain feckwits they all were!!    

You know me......"Mr Subtlety!!"

lmfao

J..................


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

i havent been there in months. i post here, MLR, an american site called www.autoworldforums.com and occasionaly passionford.com and scoobynet.


----------



## LSR (Jun 4, 2003)

Yeah, me usually hate American-based forums because of the ignorance and close minded nature some (not all) Americans have to import cars from Jap - which only stems because they can't afford it or won't afford it in the future, or it has 280hp stock and not enough to compete with Vipers, 911s, 'Vettes etc - but then this car wasn't designed to compete with that and the hp is limited to 280hp - but Nissan lied and it is slightly more. They either keep going on about how great the GT-R is, well nothing wrong with that, or say dumb things regarding it, or they keep bitching that they don't get the GT-R in USA unless they go through the whole import process...

Although some people there I don't mind (well mainly those other than Americans - UK, Australians and NZ's)  Well some Americans, as said, are ok.

And they keep bitching about gay Civics too. How sad.

And they slay Nissan off for not bringing the GT-R to the USA, but it isn't Nissan's fault. Well it partly is because the car was for RHD markets - UK, NZ, Australia, but the real reason is emmissions and crash safety laws there which is strict there - yes the Supra TT is there, but the GT-R isn't because of emmissions, if Nissan could bring it there they would because they could milk some cash out of doughnut eating people there.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

You know guys one of the main reasons I dont keep flashing my cars picture over the net its because of things like this ,, I would really be very very angery if someone else post a picture of MY car and claims it as their's.. I like keeping the pictures discreet and send them to friends only,, showing off a few peices of it here and there.. 

Let alone this person is showing off a Demo car from Top Secert in a very very wrong fourm, we are neither dumb nor stupid about beliving things like this.. we stare at each of our fellow friends cars with respect and attention to every possible detail.

I do hope threads like this will be deleted in the future.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*lmao*

Who'd want a pic of your car???

Seen one camel, seen em all !!      

Hehehe

I'll get my coat !!

J......:smokin:


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Ewww bladerider your sooooooo dead LOL


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## Skyline_R34 (Jul 29, 2003)

phatty said:


> *okay m8 :smokin: *


lol


----------

